# Constant logging out/logging in



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never had this problem, until this evening. Was working fine... left the laptop for about an hour and came back to find I was logged out. Logged back in and was logged out straight away! Did this a few times and now back in again.

Can we get the site fixed Jae. Please


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Wait until you get logged on as somone else


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not happened yet :? :roll:

It seems fine as long aqs I don't leave the forum withour posting for about 10-15 minutes... very strange :?


----------

